# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Terrenos y Predios  remato terreno

## nancy gastelo

Remato por ocasión . terreno de 500mt2 precio 85,000 soles . ubicado a 20 min del aeropuerto carretera a bambamarca km4.5 . al costado de la planta de agua potable y el grifo - el milagro . informes 976034675 sr.Jaime ChavezTemas similares: Remato mi terreno agrícola en el distrito de Caraz, provincia de Huaylas, departamento de Ancash, de 2.5731 HA Remato siembra de maca Remato maca negra Remato!!!! INSECTICIDA WESTMYL 90 (Methomyl 90%) Remato Uvas Red Globe de Exportación

----------

